# Went to put in a pollen patty



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Last week I ordered some pollen patties thinking that with the warm up this week, I could put it in. I received the order yesterday and figured today after I got home from work, I would put it in.

Went out to the hive - and it's dead. They were flying last week (see my cleansing flight thread) and now this week they are dead. Lots of honey left in it too. I'd estimate at least 50 - 75 pounds still in the hive.

Talked to a fellow beekeeper today and he said he is finding about 3 out of every 10 hives are dead. Same problem as me - lots of honey left, just dead bees.

I guess I'll have to order a package this Spring.

Rather disappointed.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Same problem as me - lots of honey left, just dead bees.


At our club meeting earlier this week I heard that phrase several times: lots of honey but dead bees. For me, those are the most frustrating losses, because you did everything "right" and they still died. You went into winter with strong colonies, young queens, low mite counts and plenty of stores, and ended up with a pile of dead bees. 

Last winter I got hit hard with losses. So far, things are looking better this year, but the next two months are the most scary.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the questions that is very useful is "How many frames of brood did you see last September?'

I will also add....I think the overall loss in Pennsylvania will be higher this year. I have been hearing some rather bad reports and it seems many beekeepers lost high counts of hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a friend who is a bee keeper with many years experince under his belt said. 
Todays bees seem dumber than from thouse 20 years ago. He claims that bees of 20 years ago would have moved honey from other locations in the hive to where it was needed when we had a warm spell. 

Don't know about any place except Michigan where I live and where family lives but we havn't had much more than 3 days of weather warmer than 40F since late Oct. So I wouldn't think there would be much honey movements even with smart bees.

There is going to be a record number of looses in Michigan too this year.

 Al


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to see how many with deadouts treated for mites, etc.. in the fall.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Yikes. What a bummer. Our hive looked very busy today and I'm looking to put a patty in soon too during this little warm spell. Now why didn't I order them already? Duh.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We have had the same thing happen, dead bee`s and honey left behind. Going to be another expensive spring, buying bee`s. > Marc


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Usally it has noting to do with the mite load when they die at the top bars with lots of honey still in the hive.

BUT I will say if I only had up to 10 hives they would not go into winter with out a candy board on the top bars. Cheap insurance considering the price of packages today and the price of nucs.

After 10 hives getting candy boards made and on the bees would be ajob best started in August.

 Al


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> As a friend who is a bee keeper with many years experince under his belt said.
> Todays bees seem dumber than from thouse 20 years ago.
> 
> Al


:stirpot:

This pretty much relates to me asking the above, I wonder how many dead out hives were treated for mites, nosema, foulbrood, etc.. in the fall?? 

The more and more dope people put on bees, the dumber they are going to get. bees have survived for millions of years, yet... ALL of a sudden people think they are going to become extinct if we dont treat for something. :help: 

Listen to some of the Fat BeeMans podcasts, or some of the things he, michael bush, dee lusby, etc have to say... You'll see my point of this question.

I dont/havent treated for anything, select only the strongest hives to expand, dont buy comb, And I could seriously split my hives several times right now. Im adding packages like crazy too though, to build my numbers and expand my stock


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm just wondering ,, you say "" And I "" could seriously "" split my hives ""several times"" right now. Im adding packages like crazy too though, to build my numbers and expand my stock """ are you making splits and if not why not ,, cause if your not , and it sounds like your not going to ,, and they are built up like you say ,, they will split on there own and then you lose a hive and then if your trying to build your buying ???


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

I have this feeling that we are gonna get another cold snap, and I would rather the bees stay together till after that. ANd since they are still (on cooler days) in a good cluster I dont want to break that up and disturb the brood. In about a month or less, when they fill it full of queen cells, I will. Will make 3 from 1, and maybe split again in august, depending on weather/flows. 

Yes, I have alot of packages ordered also, from alot of different suppliers. Next year I will split the strong "survivors" several times also. As well as split the hives I split this year. Adding packages is helping expand my gene pool, and select for certain traits, and the best producers/survivors for my area.


----------

